# Unexpected long day in the saddle



## cerenko (24 Apr 2012)

Decided to try for a quick ride to beat the predicted rain so cycled into headwind on lanes which I have never been on before following the head wind. before I knew it I ended up in York 30 miles from home and in the sun, not forecast at all. luckily I had £5 in my saddle bag so bought some food and drink and made a day of it as no work today. I ended up with 84 miles on country lanes, avg of 17.4 mph , one of my best rides ever, made me feel good again after all the bad weather plus gave me confidence for the etape du dales in 5 weeks. Max speed 26.5 on flat road for 4 miles following a tractor, the legs are burning now.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Apr 2012)

That is some very tasty shifting for 84 miles!


----------

